# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Почему рухнул прежний сайт, и что делается теперь?

## Radhika

Смотрю я на сайт и форум Кришна.ру и недоумеваю. И сразу возникает несколько вопросов.

- почему за столько лет существования прежнего сайта не делались резервные копии баз данных и архива сайта, притом что на сайте целая куча руководителей, координаторов, администраторов, модераторов и т.д.?
- Почему труд стольких преданных был уничтожен на корню из-за безалаберности руководства сайта (если оно конечно было вообще)?
- Кришна ясно дал понять, что прежний сайт и форум двигались совсем не туда куда нужно в развитии и в своей политике (или не двигались вообще) и почему же тогда сайт и форум снова пытаются возродить в том же виде, что и раньше? Почему не делается кардинально лучше? Ибо честно говоря сайт в этом виде скучен и неинтересен обычному пользователю.
- где отчёты о собранных пожертвованиях и куда они все ушли?

И самое главное где же любовь на этом сайте? Почему уже при регистрации тебе сообщают, что если не заведёшь аватарку со своим лицом, то тебя удалят через два дня? Кому это нужно? Кришне что-ли?
-------------------------------
Вот про аватарки развели честно говоря такую ерунду, целая система модераторов по поиску неправильных аватарок.
А вот чтобы делать сайт нормальным и форум полным любви и уважения друг к другу такого не видно.
_______________________
P.S. Это мнение обычного посетителя-пользователя сайта. Пожалуйста не удаляйте эту тему, а попробуйте ответить на неё.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вы увидели один негатив. Я слышал, что преданные отличаются позитивным видением. Можете продемонстрировать? Много информации со старого Форума сохранено и постепенно она будет размещаться на этом Форуме в виде архива. Сейчас Форум только начал свою работу и он, естественно, пока пустоват. Поэтому я призываю всех участников к наполнению Форума позитивным содержанием, а не критикой. Внесите свой позитивный вклад и Форум станет немного лучше. 
А по поводу строгостей при регистрации, то я вам скажу, что это только на пользу. Никто еще не пострадал от порядка. Страдают в основном от беспорядка. Администрация пытается навести этот порядок и начинается он при регистрации. Если вы даже не хотите показать себя и представиться, кто вы, но требуете отчета от администрации, это очень странно. Я должен отчитываться перед половинками желтой мриданги? Как-то странно. Попытайтесь понять это. Вы хотите получать любовь и это вполне естественно, но я не думаю, что любовь - это вседозволенность. Отдавайте любовь и получите ее. Вы не можете требовать любви. На нашем уровне любовь к Кришне проявляется в том, насколько мы следуеи правилам преданного служения. Поэтому давайте не будем отделять порядок от любви.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ибо честно говоря сайт в этом виде скучен и неинтересен обычному пользователю.


А мне было бы скучно и не интересно, как обычному пользователю общаться с желтыми горшочками... я вот даже не догадалась, что это заготовки мриданг... представляете? 

Чтобы по-человечески общаться (чего мы все и хотим, - у нас движение любовных отношений с Хари, гуру и вайшнавами, как вы правильно заметили ) - надо же видеть, с кем общаешься.  Мы же не Параматмы, джива-атма знает только свое поле ))

Я бы с вами начала говорить (если бы вообще начала), как с цветоводом, предпочитающим исключительно желтые цветочные горшки. Простите мое несовершенство...  А у вас там, видимо, книги BBT  на заднем плане, а вовсе не кирпичная стенка, как мне показалось. Вы понимаете? Ваш посыл - это что вы, видимо, связаны с распространением книг и производством мриданг, даже не доходит... до некоторых.  

И если давних пользователей все тут знают за сколько ... 7? 8? лет существования форума, то как узнать, кто вы? Ни духовного имени, ни лица... Скажем, вы Шримати Радхика-деви даси, или у вас просто такой ник-нейм? 
Просто по тону и претензиям все должны понять, что вы важная птица.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Кому это нужно? Кришне что-ли?


Представляете, а вдруг Кришне это и нужно, чтобы Его преданные не прятались от людей и своих собратьев по разуму и духу... Но, кстати, аватарки с лицами вовсе не обязательны, насколько поняла, удалять аккаунт за их отсутствие не будут.

----------


## Radhika

> А мне было бы скучно и не интересно, как обычному пользователю общаться с желтыми горшочками... я вот даже не догадалась, что это заготовки мриданг... представляете?


А Вы думаете, что Вы есть вот эта фотография вот этого Вашего тела? Или Вы это кто-то другой? Мриданга то куда лучше будет, ибо она есть экспансия флейты Кришны, а флейта Кришны неотлична от него самого.
----------------------

Да и вообще что Вы опять про эти аватарки, ерунда всё это. Суть темы не в этом была, аватарки только как пример были.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Кришна ясно дал понять, что прежние правила были слишком либеральны, с беспорядком они не справлялись, и только благодаря постоянной модераторской войне с детской глупостью и взрослым идиотизмом удавалось что-то поддерживать. Чтобы воцарилась большая любовь, нужно правила приводить к более четким формулировкам, чтобы не было соблазна спекульнуть, злоупотребляя доверием администрации.

----------


## Radhika

> Никто еще не пострадал от порядка. Страдают в основном от беспорядка. Администрация пытается навести этот порядок и начинается он при регистрации.


Это точно Вы написали. Был бы порядок форум и сайт бы не пропали с концами. 
Я это всё к тому, что не с того администрация начинает. Начинать нужно с главного, с вопросов жизнедеятельности сайта, его привлекательности для посетителей, вопросов стабильной его работы, чтобы хотелось людям приходить сюда вновь и вновь.

----------


## Radhika

> Кришна ясно дал понять, что прежние правила были слишком либеральны, с беспорядком они не справлялись, и только благодаря постоянной модераторской войне с детской глупостью и взрослым идиотизмом удавалось что-то поддерживать. Чтобы воцарилась большая любовь, нужно правила приводить к более четким формулировкам, чтобы не было соблазна спекульнуть, злоупотребляя доверием администрации.


Может ОН дал понять, что вообще никакого форума не нужно, если не удаётся наладить его нормальную, человеческую работу? Ибо зачем нужен сектантский форум, где удаляют всё, что не вписывается в политику партии.
Мы же пытаемся развивать Сознание Кришны, а не Сознание организации ИСККОН.
И так как действительно это всё сложно делать без оскорблений, ереси и т.д. Кришна и удалил этот форум, если нам даже тут сложно общаться?..

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Радхика, вы пришли ругаться или общаться на духовные темы? Вы знаете, что Кришна.ру - это Портал ИСККОН и от этого организационного момента нам никуда не деться. Если ком-то ИСККОН не по душе, то есть другие вайшнавские организации. Но зачем заходить тогда на сайт ИСККОН и предьявлять тут претензии? Вы как-то странно сами себе противречите. С одной стороны вам жаль старый Форум и вы ругаете нас, что мы его не убрегли. А с другой стороны говорите, что он был плохой и потому рухнул. Я вас что-то не пойму: он был плохой? Тогда надо радоваться за то, что он рухнул. А если он был хороший, то я вам по секрету скажу, что администрация на нем была та же самая. Значит вы ругаете администрацию хорошего Форума, а это не хорошо и чревато. Поэтому вы разберитесь сначала, что вы сказать хотите.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Радхика, если вы говорите про уровень общения между преданными и с гостями, то форум очень улучшился. Очень. 
Поверьте, уж я здесь с 2005, могу сравнить. 
Но самое главное - какое у вас сознание, то вы и замечаете.




> удаляют всё, что не вписывается в политику партии.


А почему здесь мы должны читать что-то, что не вписывается? 
Почему непонятно кто может прийти и писать все, что вздумается? 

Вы просто не понимаете уровень ответственности, который лежит на модераторах, и судите очень незрело. 

Если что-то хотите обсудить с желанием улучшить - задайте конкретный вопрос ответственным преданным, это их служение.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Может ОН дал понять, что вообще никакого форума не нужно, если не удаётся наладить его нормальную, человеческую работу? Ибо зачем нужен сектантский форум, где удаляют всё, что не вписывается в политику партии.
> Мы же пытаемся развивать Сознание Кришны, а не Сознание организации ИСККОН.
> И так как действительно это всё сложно делать без оскорблений, ереси и т.д. Кришна и удалил этот форум, если нам даже тут сложно общаться?..


Что хотел от нас Кришна, мы узнаем - со временем. Думаю, Вы не претендуете на единственного, кто знает Его волю?

Что касается работы форума - не переживайте так. Большая часть информации со старого форума действительно сохранена и будет выложена, как только мы придумаем, как это лучше сделать. Сейчас идет большая работа по налаживанию нового форума, которой администраторы посвящают все свое время. У Вас есть идеи, как можно улучшить форум? Добро пожаловать! В запале технической отладки мы несомненно что-то могли упустить - предлагайте варианты. Нет смысла говорить "все плохо", скажите "вот так лучше".

О политике партии: придите в храм на воскресную программу с половинкой мриданги на голове или караталами на ушах, мотивируя это тем, что "я не тело, а это флейта Кришны". Подозреваю, что обсуждать политику партии Вас отправят за забор.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> О политике партии: придите в храм на воскресную программу с половинкой мриданги на голове или караталами на ушах, мотивируя это тем, что "я не тело, а это флейта Кришны". Подозреваю, что обсуждать политику партии Вас отправят за забор.


)))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Это точно Вы написали. Был бы порядок форум и сайт бы не пропали с концами. 
> Я это всё к тому, что не с того администрация начинает. Начинать нужно с главного, с вопросов жизнедеятельности сайта, его привлекательности для посетителей, вопросов стабильной его работы, чтобы хотелось людям приходить сюда вновь и вновь.


А почему вы думаете, что это не делается? Сейчас идут лишь первые дни работы Форума и все еще в процессе отладки. Эта новая версия Форума, не со всеми еще техническими особенностями разобрались. ПОжалуйста, имейте терпение. Здесь все делается на чистом энтузиазме. А вы, пожалуйста, поддерживайте нас, а не ругайте. Вы же доброжелатель, а не злопыхатель?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Радхика, вы пришли ругаться или общаться на духовные темы?


Полагаю, что Radhika пришла не ругаться. Она просто хочет, чтобы администрация её услышала, приняла к сведению её оценки, не отмахивалась.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Полагаю, что Radhika пришла не ругаться. Она просто хочет, чтобы администрация её услышала, приняла к сведению её оценки, не отмахивалась.


Мы хорошо слышим, кричать не надо. Никто не отмахивается. Администрация сейчас работает в форсированном режиме.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> ПОжалуйста, имейте терпение. Здесь все делается на чистом энтузиазме. А вы, пожалуйста, поддерживайте нас, а не ругайте. Вы же доброжелатель, а не злопыхатель?


Энтузиасты по ночам после работы сидят форум улучшают,спасибо и на том.Денег никто не получает,естесно.Я поражаюсь вообще,ЧЕГО тут критиковать???Надо спасибо сказать,что вообще люди  делают  бескорыстно что-то,своим временем жертвуют.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Энтузиасты по ночам после работы сидят форум улучшают,спасибо и на том.Денег никто не получает,естесно.Я поражаюсь вообще,ЧЕГО тут критиковать???Надо спасибо сказать,что вообще люди  делают  бескорыстно что-то,своим временем жертвуют.


Всем лица врожденые ставить, и позитив сразу почувствуется

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Всем лица врожденые ставить, и позитив сразу почувствуется


Я прочла вставить в лица,думаю и как это вставляют в лица:-)

----------


## Darshana

У меня сегодня глаз воспалился, от  того что сижу за компьютером эту неделю с 8 утра до 23 вечера практически неотрывно... :cray: 
 А Вы говорите ничего не делаем... Эх... Сострадательные вайшнавы...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> У меня сегодня глаз воспалился, от  того что сижу за компьютером эту неделю с 8 утра до 23 вечера практически неотрывно...
>  А Вы говорите ничего не делаем... Эх... Сострадательные вайшнавы...


Вас нужно отстранить на время, а то вы себя доканаете

----------


## Hanuman

Есть мудрое высказывание: "Гораздо легче бороться за принципы, чем жить в соответствии с ними".
Я не согласен в некоторыми вещами в политике сайта, но уважаю право тех, кто трудится на этом форуме ради того, чтобы он существовал. 
На старом форуме находил много полезного для себя, но меня не регистрировали. Сейчас, наконец-то зарегистрировали.
Посмотрим, как будет развиваться новый форум. Лучше, если мы все будем уважать служение преданных, которые организовывают форум и чтобы организаторы уважали всех, кто выражает своё мнение в рамках вайшнавского этикета. Если кто-то с этикетом незнаком, то модераторы вправе не публиковать такие посты.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А Вы думаете, что Вы есть вот эта фотография вот этого Вашего тела? Или Вы это кто-то другой?


К счастью, не думаю.
Также не думаю, что гуру и старшие преданные думают, что они тела и вокруг них тела, когда ставят в сети или печатают в книгах свои фото и фото других преданных. Это согласуется с одним из принципов преданного служения - дружба с преданными. Но если фото в сети мешает сознанию (душе), то его отсутствие вполне оправдано.

----------


## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

Действительно, согласен, что Radhika нужно более позитивно смотреть на произошедшее, но так как ответы на такие вопросы могут быть интересны многим я дам ответ от руководителя проекта.



> - почему за столько лет существования прежнего сайта не делались резервные копии баз данных и архива сайта, притом что на сайте целая куча руководителей, координаторов, администраторов, модераторов и т.д.?


Давайте сразу отделим сайт и форум - это 2 разных подразделения одного проекта КРИШНА.РУ. Технически они поддерживаются вместе - интеллектуально - разными преданными.
На сайте можно увидеть http://www.krishna.ru/contacts.html штат сайта состоит из 2-х человек. Здесь нет еще администратора сайта и двух других должностей которые скоро будут.
Для сайта и форума нужно 5 специалистов, для общения на форуме намного больше проповедников - это большая площадка общения.
Архивы делались, а вот многие упущения, которые привели к последствиям возникли по причине недостаточно сформированной технической команды. Проповедовать любят все преданные, а вот, извините под машиной лежать в масле и гайки закручивать - не многих вдохновляет.
Очень радует, что сейчас откликнулись профессионалы, готовые теперь работать так, чтобы сайт и форум стали лучшими в своем роде. И это несомненно будет.




> - Почему труд стольких преданных был уничтожен на корню из-за безалаберности руководства сайта (если оно конечно было вообще)?


Как уже было отмечено труд не был уничтожен. Было поражение, но главная причина его была в том, что противник был более подготовлен, нежели наши войны. Главное, что теперь нужно разобраться, было ли действительно поражение? Именно теперь преданные очень вдохновлены сделать сайт и форум намного лучше во многих аспектах. С технической стороны могу сказать однозначно - весь проект скоро изменится как внешне (дизайн), так и внутренне (технически), так и информационно.




> - Кришна ясно дал понять, что прежний сайт и форум двигались совсем не туда куда нужно в развитии и в своей политике (или не двигались вообще) и почему же тогда сайт и форум снова пытаются возродить в том же виде, что и раньше? Почему не делается кардинально лучше? Ибо честно говоря сайт в этом виде скучен и неинтересен обычному пользователю.


Вид внешний - временный, внутренний - еще невидим, а вот информационно - нужно работать. Здесь непонятно о чем речь - если о сайте - да сейчас сайт непривлекателен и не достаточно интересен по всем 3-м аспектам. Но даже по старому сайту в Москве приходили новые люди. Я лично знаю хорошо 3-х преданных которые именно через КришнаРУ пришли - до этого не знали ничего о преданных. Их гораздо больше.




> - где отчёты о собранных пожертвованиях и куда они все ушли?


Отчеты есть - все деньги сдавались в кассу храма на Динамо с пометкой "на КришнаРу" и основной расход был на поддержание сервера = около 5500 руб/мес, от чего мы избавились. Есть баланс отчет о расходе которого будет публиковаться.




> И самое главное где же любовь на этом сайте? Почему уже при регистрации тебе сообщают, что если не заведёшь аватарку со своим лицом, то тебя удалят через два дня? Кому это нужно? Кришне что-ли?


Мы не боимся себя показывать Кришне - это проявление наших отношений с Ним. Так же не скрываем свои лица если говорим с кем-то. Нам сложно говорить с кем-то у кого капюшон закрывает лицо, так же если и нет вашего фото на форуме, это менее располагает для открытого общения. И как можно любить кого-то, если не видеть его лица?




> А вот чтобы делать сайт нормальным и форум полным любви и уважения друг к другу такого не видно.


Мы стремимся к этому, но любовь означает взаимность действий. В соответствии с Ведами взаимоотношения начинаются с имени - Вас зовут Радхика? и формы - лица вашего не видно, остальное уже следует далее.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

В свою очередь участники форума средней активности могут периодически (раз в год...)
сохранять резервные текстовые копии понравившихся тем, немного подредактировать их 
с целю возможности публикации в любой момент. Это будет реальная помощь, а не просто
критика итак уже много делаюших администраторов и модераторов сайта.

Следует заметить что целеустремленный хакер, а иногда их целая команда
достаточно могучие воины, перед ними иногда даже не может устоять высокозащищенная
банковская компьютерная сеть.
Так чо надо отдать должное квалификации руководителей данного форума

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Эх, Радхика...Есть мультик такой замечательный, про енотов и про улыбку. Вот вы сейчас в компьютер смотрите с каким выражением лица?
 А лучше улыбнуться. И в постах улыбнуться. И мир лучше станет. Недостатки у всех есть, кроме Кришны и его ближайших спутников, толку на них концентрироваться. А по теме, предложите свою реальную помощь и служение на форуме.

----------


## Стрельцов Антон

Харе Кришна !
   Я думаю администрация сайта старается научить нас служить Кришне,вайшнавам,тогда как мы постоянно пытаемся сознательно и несознательно ( привычка,знаете ли ) заставить Кришну,как в сказке "О рыбаке и золотой рыбке" старуха быть у нас "на посылках".И порой ( очень часто ) просто реально не видишь того,что творишь,пока "по носу" не получишь.
   Несомненно множество было недовольных правилами,которые желали плохого сайту.Вот их желание и сбылось.Но ещё больше тех,кто искренне огорчился уходом.И их желание сбылось - сайт и форум реинкарнировались.
   Взрослые должны ограничивать детей и учить их.
Всего доброго всем и спасибо администрации за реинкарнацию сайта и форума !

P.S.
   Те,кто не доволен политикой администрации - просто представьте пожалуйста.Например бомж,копающийся в помойке очень возмущён,что вы не пускаете его к себе домой,не даёте ему денег или еды.Даже если Вы пригласите его,мыться перед визитом он не будет,если не предложить ему водки и мяса,он будет просто искренне возмущён Вашей политикой.Он совершенно искренне скажет,что заставлять его мыться,стирать одежду,не пить водку,не есть мясо и не ругаться матом,не курить в квартире и не плевать на пол - просто насилие и произвол !
...порой мы ведём себя не лучше ... 
...хотя ум всегда оправдает любые действия ...

----------


## Александр Вовк

Меня привлекало на форум то, что в процессе написания поста я думал: «сотрут, или не сотрут?» Я чувствовал, что общаюсь со старшими преданными. Это интересно. Стирали совсем не то, что я ожидал. Это интересно. Когда форум исчез, я не нашел замены.

----------


## evg108

вообще эта платформа как то даже лучше намного вроде.    в той было много проблем также .  потому как например  не удалялись некоторые   сообщения с форума и тд.    как здесь все будет посмотрим.  но еслиб человек не в таком духе немного написал (не теми словами) а просто посуществу поинтересовался соучасно,  как я и подумал читая заголовок,  то может быть прозвучал и также внятный ответ (это я счас не в ответ вам).  ..типа переехали там например на другой хотинг получше и тд

----------


## Narasimhadas

если честно то меня тоже смутил тот факт что много очень интересных тем со старого форума просто исчезло , моглибы хотябы предупредить всех о том что ьудет ре организаци форума,что скопируйте темы или же рецепты или еще чего , а получилось что в один прекрастный день ты просто не можешь зайти на форум . все . это как каждое ктро просыпаясь пойти в ванную коомнату а дверь то намертво заблокированна . не думаю что ктото будет снов аписать про то как сделать вкусный сыр , где находятся тот или иной центр искон , просто нет ясности ! сохранились ди данные или действительно  все потерялось! самое страшное это неопределенность. уже не понятно что ждать от нового проекта.а главное почему дейтсвительно и кому не понравился старый форум?думаю хотя бы всем объяснить можно было .И на мой взгляд , может  конечно консирвативеен в свои не полные 30 лет но старый форум был куда привлекателен а главное удобен в использовании.Да и вообще считаю что создатели форума должны подстраиваться под тех кто тут ведет активную деятельность а не ставить перед фактом!
Самым ужасным в отношения на мой взгляд так это употреблять слово НАДО РАДОВАТЬСЯ ЧТО ОНИ ДЕЛАЮТ ЭТО БЕСПЛАТНО.тут явно проскальзывает момент тщеславия,простите не хотел обидеть , это моя точка видения некому не навязываю.

----------


## Александр Вовк

Приятно поговорить со слугой Господа Нарасимхи.
  Дорогой Нарасимха прабху,
1. старый сайт не понравился Хакерам, и они его стерли.
2. представьте себе, что Вы варите кашу за свои деньги, и на своей плите, потом раздаете её всем, а потом, когда у Вас сломалась плита, …! 
Представили? 
Это и есть преданное служение. ;- ).

----------


## Александр Вовк

P.s.
Можно, также прочесть пост 19 в этой теме. это не шутки, это на самом деле. (у Вас когда-нибудь глаз болел от компьютера? У меня болел, когда я в игры переиграл. ННепр-р-р-риятно…)

----------


## roman

> 1. старый сайт не понравился Хакерам, и они его стерли.


думаю все не так просто )

----------


## Hanuman

Рассуждения по поводу того, по какой причине рухнул старый сайт, напоминают беседу по поводу упавшего с дерева плода. Упал ли плод сам, или когда ворона на ветку садилась, или когда ворона взлетала, или когда ветер подул и т.д.
  Началось обсуждение с одной реплики, на неё уже даны комментарии. Давайте дадим возможность организаторам сайта сделать выводы, а себе -возможность наполнить новый форум интересным и полезным общением.

----------


## Александр Вовк

«Рассуждения по поводу того, по какой причине рухнул старый сайт», сводятся к вопросу: «что имел в виду при этом Кришна?»

----------


## Hanuman

"О царь, никому не постичь замыслов Господа [Шри Кришны]. Даже великие философы пребывают в недоумении, несмотря на свои глубокие исследования".
ШБ-1.9.16.

----------


## Dasadas

Просто старый сайт наполнился людьми, ум которых настроен критично. Я после 2 объявлений на форуме: 1 по продаже, 1 по философии - понял что никогда не буду ничего писать здесь, так как очень много людей сидело здесь не для духовного прогресса, а для развлечения ума, а порой для проджлапы и критики. И люди забывают, что это вайшнавский форум - а любое оскорбление и пренебрежение приводит к плохим последствиям. Очень много видел критики и оскорблений в отношении старших преданных - приятно ли это Кришне?

Что касается вопросов к администрации сайта. Когда к Прабхупаде подходили преднные и жаловались, что кто-то плохо выполняет служение, Прабхупада говорил - иди сделай лучше. На этом все и заканчивалось. Мы можем сколь угодно обсуждать кто виноват, кто прав - от этого ресурс лучше не станет. Но мы можем своими силами улучшить его - предлагая конструктивные решения. если таких нет, то и разговоров нет.

Я подумал, что было бы хорошо, чтобы у пользователя был статус в сознании Кришны - садхака, инициированный преданый, брахман и т.д.. Чтобы люди не забывали о самом важном - Вайшнавском этикете.

Хочется пожелать этому форуму большего сознания Кришны, замечательных нововведений. А команде администрации хочется выразить глубокую благодарность и признательность за такое хорошее дело.

----------


## Anna

На старом форуме был ряд безусловно полезных тем. Будут ли они восстановлены, или лучше забыть о них? 

Уже было несколько заявлений, что, вроде бы, планируется их восстановить, но, похоже, рассчитывать на это не придется.

----------


## Darshana

> На старом форуме был ряд безусловно полезных тем. Будут ли они восстановлены, или лучше забыть о них? 
> 
> Уже было несколько заявлений, что, вроде бы, планируется их восстановить, но, похоже, рассчитывать на это не придется.


 А какие темы на Ваш взгляд были полезными? Мы безусловно не можем восстановить все темы, потому что на это нужно очень много времени, но если какие-то из них были особо дороги, то при желании их можно восстановить. Хотите в этом поучаствовать? 

Вот по этому адресу (sites.google.com/site/krishnabook/ru в самом низу страницы ) находится архив форума на 2009г. Там можно найти те темы, которые Вам нравятся и заново запостить на этот форум. Мы будем Вам очень благодарны.

----------


## Наталья А.

> Там можно найти те темы, которые Вам нравятся и заново запостить на этот форум. Мы будем Вам очень благодарны.


Серьёзно можно это делать "самовольно"?
А в такие разделы, как Национальный совет, например?..

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Серьёзно можно это делать "самовольно"?
> А в такие разделы, как Национальный совет, например?..


Можно. Можете сделать, например, так, как сделал Ямуначарья прабху в разделе "Кришна для начинающих". С Сохранением имени вопрошающего и даты вопроса.

----------


## roman

> Я подумал, что было бы хорошо, чтобы у пользователя был статус в сознании Кришны - садхака, инициированный преданый, брахман и т.д.. Чтобы люди не забывали о самом важном - Вайшнавском этикете.


 :pandit:

----------


## lilashakti

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные!Примите пожалуйста поклоны!Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Это просто замечательно,что форум снова начал работать!Низкий поклон всем администраторам сайта! Большое вам спасибо за ваш труд!Желаю вам много,много терпения и удачи!
Dasadas прабху,
а давайте никого небудем делить по "статусам",небудем никого обижать вольно или невольно,небудем злиться и гневаться,а будем относиться друг к другу вежливо и с уважением и тогда мы точно незабудем о Вайшнавском этикете!
Ведь это такое счастье общаться с преданными Господа Кришны!!!!!!

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

> смотрю я на сайт и форум кришна.ру и недоумеваю. и сразу возникает несколько вопросов.
> 
> - почему за столько лет существования прежнего сайта не делались резервные копии баз данных и архива сайта, притом что на сайте целая куча руководителей, координаторов, администраторов, модераторов и т.д.?
> - почему труд стольких преданных был уничтожен на корню из-за безалаберности руководства сайта (если оно конечно было вообще)?
> - кришна ясно дал понять, что прежний сайт и форум двигались совсем не туда куда нужно в развитии и в своей политике (или не двигались вообще) и почему же тогда сайт и форум снова пытаются возродить в том же виде, что и раньше? почему не делается кардинально лучше? ибо честно говоря сайт в этом виде скучен и неинтересен обычному пользователю.
> - где отчёты о собранных пожертвованиях и куда они все ушли?
> 
> и самое главное где же любовь на этом сайте? почему уже при регистрации тебе сообщают, что если не заведёшь аватарку со своим лицом, то тебя удалят через два дня? кому это нужно? кришне что-ли?
> -------------------------------
> ...




лично мое мнение, сайт стал гораздо лучше, однозначно. в техническом отношении- более удачный "движок", аналогичный имеется на сайте "вертуальный город". вайшнавы берут все самое лучшее, из всего имеющегося. в техническом отношении старый сайт во многом уступал новому, мелкие буквы необходимо, было напрягать зрение, страницы очень долго открывались, причем скорость интернета на тот момент была гораздо выше чем на сегоднишний день, сайт был очень тяжелый, на старом сайте я потерял пароль, и все мои попытки востановить были тщетны. пытался связываться с администрацией, скорее всего мои письма просто не доходили. сейчас у меня возникла проблема, я написал через некоторое время проблема разрешилась, мне помогли. необходимо научится ценить, то что уже было сделано, и делается. чувствуется что за всем стоит хорошая команда, которая умеет хорошо сотрудничать. 
лично я, просто доволен тем, что вайшнавам удалось сделать, очень хороший сайт. большое спасибо!!!!

P.s. несколько лет назад, когда пользовался  "вертуальным городом" думал хорошо бы у вайшнавов был подобный сайт....

----------


## lanaaha

хочу провести служение и предлагаю свою помощь, работала дизайнером делала сайты и работала в полиграфии, наружной рекламе, веб-дизайн, если смогу своими знаниями помочь буду безмерно счастлива такому служению.

----------


## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

> хочу провести служение и предлагаю свою помощь, работала дизайнером делала сайты и работала в полиграфии, наружной рекламе, веб-дизайн, если смогу своими знаниями помочь буду безмерно счастлива такому служению.


я написал вам в личку. жду ответа

----------


## Илья

Харе Кришна!

Вызывает обеспокоенность шумиха вокруг упавшего сайта...

Если рухнул старый сайт, значит так надо, это лила от Кришны, это же здорово, есть шанс для нас объединить свои усилия в преданном служении, и развивать сайт дальше, ... надо принять это, земля тоже бывает в хаосе, всё живое обязательно обновляется, ... разрушение и творение никто не отменял ))), Господь Шива, знает своё дело.
Как говориться - на то и кот, чтобы мыши не дремали... )))

Можно напомнить, тем кто забыл отличие души от тела... читаем, 2 глава Бхагавад-гиты.

Тело умирает, душа остается, поэтому кто недовольный, значит не понял главного отличия души от тела, ... в материальном мире нет ничего вечного. Странно даже говорить об этом на сайте Кришна ру.

Поверьтре, можно хоть 108 раз дублировать форум, сайт, но в положенное время всё "уйдет в топку". Произошло обрушение заслуженно, Кришна отобрал наши привязанности, зазнайство и ложное эго, и предложил занятся настоящим делом, искать Его, Кришну... 

Поэтому то, как человек реагирует - и есть мини-экзамен ))).

А правила и этикет вайшнава нужен, это очень пора сделать, ибо форум и сайт - это виртуальный храм Кришны, поэтому порядок в святом месте должен быть соответствующий, чтобы гости и друзья чувствовали себя в безопасности от интерент троллей и невежд. На сайтах других традиций тоже своя охрана существует и порядок давным давно. Попробуйте на православие ру или предание ру что-то портить, вылет обеспечен.

А в противном случае некоторые личности будут воспринимать наш сайт, как очередная занимательно-развлекательная площадка для глупостей и пакостей...(((

Сейчас, время такое, год сильного осла, вот поэтому и все такое происходит. "Стоит ли быть ослом и бегать за морковкой?"

А для преданных это год очень быстрого развития, но и для кого-то - деградации, это уж у кого как получается... )))

Поэтому, друзья, всё будет хорошо, главное, не искать виноватых, а просто действовать, засучить рукава для преданного служения....

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> Смотрю я на сайт и форум Кришна.ру и недоумеваю. И сразу возникает несколько вопросов.
> 
> - почему за столько лет существования прежнего сайта не делались резервные копии баз данных и архива сайта, притом что на сайте целая куча руководителей, координаторов, администраторов, модераторов и т.д.?
> - Почему труд стольких преданных был уничтожен на корню из-за безалаберности руководства сайта (если оно конечно было вообще)?
> - Кришна ясно дал понять, что прежний сайт и форум двигались совсем не туда куда нужно в развитии и в своей политике (или не двигались вообще) и почему же тогда сайт и форум снова пытаются возродить в том же виде, что и раньше? Почему не делается кардинально лучше? Ибо честно говоря сайт в этом виде скучен и неинтересен обычному пользователю.
> - где отчёты о собранных пожертвованиях и куда они все ушли?
> 
> И самое главное где же любовь на этом сайте? Почему уже при регистрации тебе сообщают, что если не заведёшь аватарку со своим лицом, то тебя удалят через два дня? Кому это нужно? Кришне что-ли?
> -------------------------------
> ...


Вот-вот. Мне ситуация с безобидными аватарками тоже непонятна. На прошлом форуме у меня была чудесная аватарка с Шри Махавишну. Не думаю что использование Его изображения в качестве заменителя личной фотки нанесло бы Ему какое либо оскорбление. Ведь Он присутствует в сердце каждого живого существа, Он мое истинное Я. Так почему же я не могу использовать эту аватарку???
Вы думаете что аватарка с лицом поможет что то прояснить? Где гарантия, что это фотка именно этого человека, а не другого лица взятая с потолка? Что, кто то по паспорту проверять будет?))) мне вот совершенно не обязательно знать как выглядит пользователь в реале чтобы нормально с ним общаться.
Дизайн нового форума тоже какой то грубоватый(в отличие от старого, так чудесно гармонировавшим с дизайном основного сайта)и если честно и правда не очень привлекательный. Безумно жалко что пропали все мои сообщения(больше 200), фотки с Божествами...

----------


## индра дхануш

Раде Раде! меня зовут Радуга,на самом деле так зовут,но при регистрации,мне не разрешили это имя ввести,сказали не подходит,пришлось,написать Радуга только на санскрите Индра дхануш))но я не об этом...я прошлый сайт и форум не видела,так как о Кришне узнала только 5 месяцев назад!и очень счастлива этому))всегда любила лазить в интернете,но понемножку знакомясь с разной вайшнавской литературой поняла,что мне необходимо общение с преданными...я сижу дома...и в основном ни куда не хожу...поэтому этому форуму и его организаторам я очень благодарна,мне сайт очень нравится и меня он привлекает,может просто привлекательность от самого человека зависит...мне не нужен красочный дизайн привлекающий глаз и волнующий сердце,что необходимо на мой взгляд уже есть,будет развитие?так это же прекрасно!я смогу общаться с преданными,идти к Кришне!))на счет того чтоб сидеть на форуме 24 часа,это я думаю перебор,а как же повторение святых имен...хоть я и мало пока знаю,но поняла,что это важно...ну это дело каждого))ни мне судить ,да и вообще судить это не нужно,все есть как есть))помаленьку развивается и это хорошо)я не знаю могу ли я чем нибудь помочь в развитии сайта,но я с удовольствием!вся слава всем преданным!!!харибол!!))
извиняюсь если в чем то не права...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Извините, Радуга, это я Вас не пропустил. :sorry:  Вот уж не думал, что есть такое имя. Спасибо Вам, что не обиделись и проявили решимость зарегистрироваться. А отчество у Вас какое, можно узнать?  :doom:

----------


## индра дхануш

Евгеньевна я))но думаю отчество это связь рода..отца и это не имеет значения,так как часто отчество детям дают,не являющееся именно от отца ребенка.....а у меня папа Кришна,так что я Радуга Кришначкова))

----------

